# Best Xbox 360 SNOWBOARDING Game?



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

the new shaun white game...tho not sure when its comming out.

amped 4 is pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

NzGnu said:


> the new shaun white game...tho not sure when its comming out.
> 
> amped 4 is pretty good.


Yea the new Shaun White game look skickkk.
And I tihnk Ima go check Amped 4 out for now..

Thanks


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't know there was an amped 4 I know that Shaun White and Stoked are both coming out in November.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

yea its pretty hard to find for some reason. but it does exist, played it at my mates place and its pretty amazing.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Amped 3? Thats the only one for xbox right now...its weird.

Go with Amped 2...Best snowboarding game i've played.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

NzGnu said:


> yea its pretty hard to find for some reason. but it does exist, played it at my mates place and its pretty amazing.


Amped 4 doesn't exist. The company that developed the Amped series was bought out and then closed by 2k games after Amped 3.

I wish Amped 4 existed. I went back through Amped 3 this weekend.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Stoked coming out this Nov. Watch the trailer

I came buckets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

fuck me that looks sweet.

i cudve sworn it was amped 4 we played...guess i was just tripping balls. well then amped 3 is pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

wow stoked looks pretty dope... cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------

